# OBS + BlackHole + MacOS 12.3 Monterey - cannot make it to record desktop audio



## sowiq (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello,
I'm rather new to OBS and related software. It's my first try of recording / streaming my screen as well.
I'm having hard time trying to record my system audio. I tried almost everything I could possibly find in different tutorials (from this forum and YouTube), but no luck so far. 
I use Macbook Air M1 with MacOS 12.3 Monterey. 

The current status is as follows:
* BlackHole 2ch installed and properly visible in the system
* Multi-Output device created in the MIDI Setup (
* Multi-Output device from above enabled as the default system's output
* OBS configured to use BlackHole 2ch

When I play some music in the background (e.g. YouTube or Spotify), the bars in OBS don't show anything. When I then record a video, there's no sound on it whatsoever. But if I use system's screenshot tool with BlackHole 2ch as the sound option, it records the sound without any problem.

Here's my log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/85XuylV_fN8OG3dp
I'm attaching a few screenshots to show my configuration.

Is there anything obvious I'm missing? Is there anything I can check to make it work? I'll appreciate any help!


----------



## Captain Anunnaki (Apr 3, 2022)

Hey Dude, I contacted the people making Black Hole, they just said people been having issues with obs. 
Did u find any solution? Plz share. 

Who would have thought it would be such a hassle getting sound from a mac?
Thanks Danny


----------



## Captain Anunnaki (Apr 3, 2022)

I finally got mine working like a charm. Here is my setup. Hope that helps. 12.2.1 Monterey.


----------



## sowiq (Apr 4, 2022)

Captain Anunnaki said:


> Did u find any solution? Plz share.



I did not. Even after today's update of OBS to the newest version it doesn't seem to work.

BTW, how were you able to use a microphone as an output device?


----------



## Captain Anunnaki (Apr 4, 2022)

sowiq said:


> I did not. Even after today's update of OBS to the newest version it doesn't seem to work.
> 
> BTW, how were you able to use a microphone as an output device?


Its a usb microphone, Its not output, its input... Well I do have my headset connected to it so I guess its both output and input. 
The settings I posted is all I did to my system. And it finally works flawless for me.


----------



## mara_the_player (Apr 9, 2022)

Hey, I spent couple of hours to make OSB recording audio via BlackHole, Screenflick Loopback or iShowU and the only reason why it havent been working is that I didnt allow acces to microphone. (Privacy settings -> microphone) After I did so it started to be capable detect the audio.


----------



## sowiq (Apr 11, 2022)

mara_the_player said:


> the only reason why it havent been working is that I didnt allow acces to microphone. (Privacy settings -> microphone)



That was it! Your comment saved my day! Thank you for this information. It's really weird that it's not mentioned in any source.


----------

